# Vom Haus Berg



## ztgsd (Mar 22, 2015)

Could everyone tell me your opinion about this breeder? Any Okies purchased a puppy from here?

http://brushcreekkennels.com


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I did not think Tracy was still breeding. She is a FB friend and I have seen nothing indicating she had gone back to breeding. Let me look at her site.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I am going to PM you.


----------

